#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Εξόφληση ασφαλιστικών εισφορών ΤΣΜΕΔΕ σε 12 άτοκες δόσεις!

## Xάρης

"Η Attica Bank στα πλαίσια της συνεργασίας της με το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδος (ΤΕΕ) και το ΕΤΑΑ – Τομείς Μηχανικών και  Εργοληπτών Δημοσίων Έργων (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ), προχώρησε στη δημιουργία ενός νέου προγράμματος το οποίο στοχεύει στην αναβάθμιση των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών της προς τα μέλη τους.

Με το νέο πρόγραμμα τηςAttica Bank,όλοι οι μηχανικοί μέλη του ΤΕΕ και οι ασφαλισμένοι στο ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, μπορούν να εξοφλούν τις εισφορές τους προς το ΤΕΕ και το ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, σε *12 ΑΤΟΚΕΣ ΜΗΝΙΑΙΕΣ ΔΟΣΕΙΣ*, μέσω της πιστωτικής κάρτας AtticaTechnocardVisa.

Η πιστωτική κάρτα Attica Technocard Visa, είναι ειδικά σχεδιασμένη για τους μηχανικούς και προσφέρει ένα από τα χαμηλότερα επιτόκια της αγοράς. Η χορήγηση της πραγματοποιείται σε ένα από τα 80 καταστήματα του δικτύου της Attica Bank με γρήγορες και ευέλικτες διαδικασίες.

Η εξόφληση των εισφορών μπορεί να πραγματοποιείται, είτε μέσω του δικτύου των καταστημάτων της AtticaBank, είτε τηλεφωνικώς μέσω της υπηρεσίας phonebanking.

Οι δεσμοί της Attica Bank με το ΤΕΕ και τους ασφαλισμένους του ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι μακροχρόνιοι και υλοποιούνται και μέσω άλλων προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών ειδικά σχεδιασμένων για τους μηχανικούς
AtticaTechnocardVisa,Καταθετικοί λογαριασμοί με ελκυστικά επιτόκια,Χρηματοδοτικά προγράμματα με χαμηλότοκα επιτόκια,Υπηρεσίες ηλεκτρονικής τραπεζικής (e-banking).

Αναλυτική ενημέρωση για το νέο πρόγραμμα ΕΞΟΦΛΗΣΗΣ ΕΙΣΦΟΡΩΝ προς το ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΤΕΕ παρέχεται από το δίκτυο καταστημάτων της Attica Bank, την ιστοσελίδα της Τράπεζας www.atticabank.gr καθώς και στα τηλέφωνα 801-11-500900 και 210–3669000."

----------


## vmertzanis

Για ενημερωση και μονο->Η εκδοση της καρτας εγκρινεται η οχι και υπο ποιους ορους αναλογως του προφιλ του αιτουμενου μηχανικου.
Η ιδιοτητα του μηχανικου ακομα και αν ο μηχανικος δεν εχει καμμια οφειλη στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δεν συνεπαγεται αυτοματη εγκριση της καρτας που δινει την δυνατοτητα για πληρωμη εισφορων σε 12 ατοκες δοσεις.

----------


## Xάρης

Όταν προ έτους είχα υποβάλλει τη σχετική αίτηση που είχαν πει ότι είχα δυο δυνατότητες αν θυμάμαι καλά:
1) Να αιτηθώ VISA την οποία θα χρησιμοποιώ παντού και
2) Να αιτηθώ VISA μόνο για την πληρωμή σε δόσεις του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

Υποθέτω ότι στη δεύτερη περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην στην εγκρίνουν.

----------


## tomkats

Το μυνημα διεγράφει

----------

